# Bobcat trapped in NE Ohio



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

One of my friends sent me this picture yesterday when he was at work. From what I've heard no one has seen any in the area recently. He was caught in a ground hog trap next to a turkey pen. I can't give the location of the find and for everyone wondering the state has already been notified and this has been taken care of already by the ODNR. This is why I waited to post it. It looks like there coming back into the area and I hope there's a season in the upcoming years!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks like it was one of this year&#8217;s kits too, so there must be some breeding ones in the area. With the number of sightings, it seems like it&#8217;s only a matter of time before we get a very limited season. Heck, we have an otter season and I don&#8217;t know of one person that&#8217;s ever seen an otter around here.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Does the guy get to keep the kitty? Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> That looks like it was one of this years kits too, so there must be some breeding ones in the area. With the number of sightings, it seems like its only a matter of time before we get a very limited season. Heck, we have an otter season and I dont know of one person thats ever seen an otter around here.


Funny you say that, about a month ago I was fishing an evening tournament on the Ohio river and saw my first ever river otter. It had made an old, busted up dock his home. Saw him again 2 weeks ago in the same area.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Last years gun week I seen a black Bob cat or panther while hunting in Jefferson county. It came in about 75yds while I was in the stand then it busted me and took off. All my buddys were like that was a black dog or house cat. I told them I knew what I seen it had at least a 26 to 30 inch tail. And was as big as medium size dog. later in the year we seen its paw prints in the snow and they are as big if not bigger then a dogs paw print. Followed the print and they led us to a den. We didn't disturbed it. Also this spring a bear was spotted in neighbors land next to us. Dose any one know if big cats stay in an area or will they move on? Pretty cool though. I've also seen panthers in florida


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Plenty of bobcats in my area. I actually seen 2 hit along the same road, the same day, about a half mile apart.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The state keeps stats on everything including bobcat vehicle collisions. The population is definately on the rise and they are now being seen mid-state. I believe either 2011 or 2012 was a record # of bobcats hit by vehicle. And I would certainly venture some are hit and not reported each year.

Very cool picture and what a surprise for your buddy!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe they took the cat but not sure. 

And you saw a panther woodsman? 

I have a video on youtube that has some mysterious animal in it. We couldn't tell what it was or the size. This filmed about 500 yards away from the black river in medina county.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya bobcat or panther. Its was black. So I thought it could be a panther. I have seen two other times panthers in Florida when I fish the Suwannee area. Look just like those in florida


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago a Bob Cat was recovered by the DNR as a roadkill within the city limits of Toledo, Ohio near a metro park. It was collected in and reported in the Toledo Blade newspaper.


----------

